# Buddies First Deer Big 11 Point



## winchester270 (Oct 30, 2012)

He shot this buck at 60 yards with a John Wayne style 3030 with iron sights. He shot at a 8 point before this one came out , but shoot under it. He ajusted his rear sight then put the smack down on this nice 202 pound 11 point. He hit it in the spine & dropped him in his tracks. This came off our club (Cross Haires Hunting Club) in Talbot County on Saturday 10-27-2012 Congratulations Spanky


----------



## Hoss (Oct 31, 2012)

Pass along our congrats.  That is a mighty fine buck.

Hoss


----------



## DSGB (Oct 31, 2012)

Heck of a first deer, or second, third, etc!


----------



## bukhuntr (Oct 31, 2012)

Congrats.  Great deer.   I hate iron sights.  I couldn't hit a silverado at 60 yards.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 31, 2012)

Good one !!!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 31, 2012)

Congrats to Spanky, great deer.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 31, 2012)

Fine buck!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 1, 2012)

Good job Spanky! That's a fine buck!


----------



## wildcats (Nov 1, 2012)

I bet that made him feel a little better after missin the 8pt.  Congrats


----------



## Birdmansrt (Nov 5, 2012)

Beautiful deer!!! Congratulations to him!!!


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 6, 2012)

that's a real nice buck congrats


----------



## kickers (Nov 6, 2012)

Great looking buck......
Congrats !!!!!!!!


----------



## XIronheadX (Nov 7, 2012)

That's a goodun.


----------



## Little River (Nov 10, 2012)

Super buck!! Congrats to the little fellow


----------



## Alesis (Nov 26, 2012)

Fine Buck!!


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice


----------

